# Help Me!



## tracywilliam46 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Guys 

I'am newbie here

I Just Drop by to ask question about of the condition my car.....

My car was involved to an accident recently

My problem is how could fix the damage if my car warranty is already expired.

car has a great damage in front..
____________________________


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Your warranty is not going to cover damage from an accident.

Since I got your attention, best read the PM I sent you.

BG


----------

